# Favorite Director



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

hello, which do you favorite director?

my favorite is director list here...

01.) Alfred Hitchcock
02.) Francis Ford Coppola
03.) Stanley Kubrick
04.) Akira Kurosawa
05.) Steven Spielberg
06.) Orson Welles
07.) Roman Polanski
08.) John Carpenter
09.) George Lucas
10.) Luis Bunuel

Edit: Lord changed Ford, loolll.... very nice list, Uncle...


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 15, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> hello, which do you favorite director?
> 
> my favorite is director list here...
> 
> ...



Great list.

Mine would be

1. Akira Kurosawa
2. Stanley Kubrick
3. Sergio Leone
4. Fritz Lang
5. Martin Scorcese
6. Alfred Hitchcock
7. Ingmar Bergman
8. Steven Spielberg
9. David Lean
10. Quentin Tarantino

Edit: Barry Levinson, Ridley Scott, Robert Roderiguez, and Wolfgang Petersen ain't bad either.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm insulted that Tim Burton is not in those lists guys.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 15, 2005)

^As long as a list of the best directors contains Kurosawa and Kubrick, it is a good list.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen a lot of Kurosawa films and i like them, but i haven't seen Kubrick's.

I think i heard he has directed Tom Cruise a couple of times.

Funny thing is, that everytime i hear the name Kubrick, it reminds me of japanese legos. lol


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 15, 2005)

Kubrick has directed Full Metal Jacket, The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, Dr. Strangelove, Sparticus, 2001: A Space Odyssey, The Killing, Paths of Glory, and I'm sure other films I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> I'm insulted that Tim Burton is not in those lists guys.


The Planet of the Apes remake was so horrible that it took him down a few notchest.

He "used" to be great.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 15, 2005)

Quentin Tarantino and M.Knight Shamylan


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Quentin Tarantino and M.Knight Shamylan




Both great directors. 



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> The Planet of the Apes remake was so horrible that it took him down a few notchest.
> 
> He "used" to be great.




No ones perfect you know.

It wasn't a flop either.  




			
				uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> Kubrick has directed Full Metal Jacket, The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, Dr. Strangelove, Sparticus, 2001: A Space Odyssey, The Killing, Paths of Glory, and I'm sure other films I can't think of at the moment.



I see thanks.

I think he also made the movie Magnolia.


----------



## Nosferatu (Nov 15, 2005)

John McTiernan is one of the greatest.



			
				Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> I see thanks.
> 
> I think he also made the movie Magnolia.



Hell NO!!!


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 21, 2005)

1.)	Spike Lee
2.)	The Coen brothers
3.)	Ron Howard
4.)	Bernardo Bertolicci
5.)	Tim Burton

I have trouble rembering a lot of directors. But these are the ones I can think of off the top of my head where if they direct a movie, then I?ll go see it.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 21, 2005)

1. Christopher Nolan
2.Quiten Tartino
3. Kubrick
4. Tim Burton

Shitty Directors

1.Uwe Bowel
2 w.s. anderson
3. George Lucus. the best star wars were not directed by him.


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 21, 2005)

Deadpool said:
			
		

> Shitty Directors
> 
> 1.Uwe Bowel
> 2 w.s. anderson
> 3. George Lucus. the best star wars were not directed by him.


So cruel.  

I thought george lucus was okay. Though I have no idea who the others are.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 23, 2005)

good point, but he is a hack. massive CGI won't make it a memeroble movie. R0tS has lots of bad "acting" ony ewan, christopher, and sam could act. So other than that the new movies were MEH worthy


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 23, 2005)

Deadpool said:
			
		

> Shitty Directors
> 
> 1.Uwe Bowel
> 2 w.s. anderson
> 3. George Lucus. the best star wars were not directed by him.


You know that the director doesn't do ALL the work, don't you?  George still basically wrote the movie.

So many people love to criticize George Lucas.  You should be grateful.  Go pick on someone who hasn't made huge leaps in movie-making.

Needless to say, George Lucas is my favorite director.

Tim Burton comes in second.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 23, 2005)

-tarantino
-kurosawa
-kubrick
-spielberg
-burton
-lucas
-van looi (belgium director)


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 23, 2005)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> You know that the director doesn't do ALL the work, don't you?  George still basically wrote the movie.
> 
> So many people love to criticize George Lucas.  You should be grateful.  Go pick on someone who hasn't made huge leaps in movie-making.
> 
> ...



George Lucas is a great writer, but a very hit-and-miss director...most of the time miss.

Notable Writing Credits:

American Graffiti
Star Wars: A New Hope
Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi
Raiders of the Lost Arc
Temple of Doom
The Last Crusade

Notable Directing Credits:

American Graffiti
Star Wars: A New Hope

I respect Lucas as a great writer and I'd venture to say he's in my top Three Screenwriters easily, but I've got to say his directing isn't top notch and definitely not worthy of a Top Ten List.

With that said, you might have noticed my top four directors are known to be writer/directors.  This is because I actually value the writing as much as the directing, and because of that I have much respect for Lucas...it just isn't related to his directing...


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 23, 2005)

ok ok ok....He is a good director. But he is a horrid director for the new trilogy. And that is all.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 24, 2005)

George Lucas for me. It may sound lame to some, but he DID change the way movies were made and viewed with his technology. He's a great storyteller obviously, with his Star Wars trilogy and his directing and screnwriting skills. I love watching and listening to his commentaries as well, as even though I'm no filmmaker, I enjoy hearing his insight.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 24, 2005)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> George Lucas for me. It may sound lame to some, but he DID change the way movies were made and viewed with his technology. He's a great storyteller obviously, with his Star Wars trilogy and his directing and screnwriting skills. I love watching and listening to his commentaries as well, as even though I'm no filmmaker, I enjoy hearing his insight.


THANK YOU, Seto.  You've always got my back when it comes to Lucas.

The only bad thing about Lucas is that he can't write dialogue very well, especially if it's a love scene.  Other than that, he's done a perfect job.  I want you guys to point out FIVE other negative things that he's done when it comes to the Star Wars movies.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 28, 2005)

1. bad dialoge
2. to much fucking CGI at least in the new trilogy
3.han solo shot first
4.couldn't get a decent child actor
5. Love the market the damn movies to make more money.
6.General Grievious.. griev·ous    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (grvs)
adj. 
Causing grief, pain, or anguish: a grievous loss. 
Serious or dire; grave: a grievous crime


And that is all


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 28, 2005)

1.  Stephen Chow
2.  Sam Raimi
3.  Shinichiro Watanabe
4.  Takashi Miike
5.  Robert Zemeckis
6.  Hayao Miyazaki
7.  James Cameron
8.  Steven Spielberg
9.  Gore Verbinski
10.  Stephen Sommers


----------



## Twizted (Nov 28, 2005)

In no particular order:

Steven Spielberg
Alfred Hitchcock
Francis Ford Coppola
Sofia Coppola
Stanley Kubrick
Akira Kurosawa
George Lucas
Quentin Tarantino
Terrence Malick
Edward Zwick 

That's a pretty good list. I'm sure there are a bunch I've left off, but what can you do. On the George Lucas note, there is absolutely nothing wrong with his directing. If you've ever seen THX-1138 or American Graffiti you'll know that his direction is excellent. Where Lucas may have some deficiencies is in his terrible dialogue writing, and poor choice in writing for a dumbed down childish audience in the prequels, just to make a buck. No one disputes that Jar-Jar is retarded and Grevious could have been alot better in the movies, not to mention Anakin and Padme's dialogues were painful, but that's not directing folks, thats bad writing and bad dialogue coaches, with just a splash of bad actors mixed in. His vision for story, camera shots, settings, and flowing motion shots is excellent. American Graffiti is a perfect example.


----------



## Keele (Nov 28, 2005)

George Lucas in a legend and this rubbish about him not being a good director becuase he can not write dialouge is ludicrous 

it is not a directors job to write scripts however some directors like to write scripts and are good at it for example tarintino wrote resevoir dogs and pulp fiction.however being a director has nothing to do with writing scripts it is to do with getting the right stories,camera shots,tgetting the right tempo for the movie etc....

another thing about people who say he isn't a good director because becouase he never directed the TESB and ROTJ there are two reasons for that 

1. he was to busy as the was producing it and doing other things as well
2.he couldn't bothered which i feel i s perfectly good reason


----------

